# Zig's Pics -- Birdies In Black & White



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Amellia


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Baldy Bird


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Very cool... How old is zig now?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Boy Bird


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Brownie


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

George


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Janey


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

LadyBird


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Poop


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Shelly


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Speedy


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Brat Bird


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Black and white pictures always seem to make the pidgies look more.....more....I'm not sure what exactly, but they always look nice! 
Great pics, great names, and lovely birds!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh! Those are very nice photos, Zig! Lady Bird is still one of my favorites here on Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice photos of all, but my favorite is Brownie - she looks so elegant!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How lovely those pictures are. Your birds are beauties. Now I have to go see if my camera takes black and white photos! They look so elegant.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice black and white pics! I enjoyed them, especially the pic of the two next to each other, post 6. That shot is nice and focused on the bird to the right.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

maryjane said:


> Now I have to go see if my camera takes black and white photos!


I think with most digitals you can turn the photo into a black and white at the computer when you download to do something with them.

I'm not 100% sure. I shoot black and white the old fashioned way... with black and white film.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You can change your pictures to Black and White with most picture programs. Here's an example of what I can do with pictures.
I can also make them what's called "antique"......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Ohhhh! Those are very nice photos, Zig! Lady Bird is still one of my favorites here on Pigeon-Talk.
> 
> Terry


Terry, mine too!. I also loved the picture of Speedy. What a gorgeous bird with such a beautiful head.


PS - Tim, could you take a color picture of Ladybird so the newer members can see her remarkable coloring. She is truly stunning.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's a color pic of Lady Bird.

Go checkout Fly Home Loft if you want to know more of where she came from.

http://www.flyhome.name/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tim, thank you so much. She is one of my favorites and just gorgeous. Thanks for the link.

Tim, I just checked the site and it is really nice. Are those lofts yours. It is a great set up.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Tim, I just checked the site and it is really nice. Are those lofts yours. It is a great set up.


Oh no, Fly Home Lofts is not my place. Its just the loft that I got Lady Bird from. I don't have a set-up nearly that extensive nor do I race my birds, they're just pets I guess as all they do is hangout in the loft and be pigeons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a hen that sorta looks like yours but its a cross between a tippler and a satinette .. umm she has a shorter beak thou and booted legs but her wings are just like that... awesome coloring beautiful bird


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Oh no, Fly Home Lofts is not my place. Its just the loft that I got Lady Bird from. I don't have a set-up nearly that extensive nor do I race my birds, they're just pets I guess as all they do is hangout in the loft and be pigeons.


Did you get the bird off of Eggbid? I ask, because I THINK there's a man on there that sells birds from time to time and I'm thinking his loft name is Fly Home. Anyway, just going by the pictures he posts, ALL of his birds are beautiful. Even just the Blue Bars and Blue Checks. I always admire his birds and have often thought of getting a couple,.........just never have.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> I think with most digitals you can turn the photo into a black and white at the computer when you download to do something with them.
> I'm not 100% sure. I shoot black and white the old fashioned way... with black and white film.


A photographer after my own heart  I just love using black and white film but I don't have the set up any longer to develop and print myself. My experience with retail shops and black and white prints is sure less than impressive.

Do you print your own photos? The pictures you've posted look very rich -- look like you've printed them yourself anyway - really nice!

I think the camera I got for Xmas does have a black-and-white setting but I haven't experimented just yet. Your shots are inspiring though - thanks for sharing them!!

Maggie is right - Lady Bird's coloring is stunning - how beautiful!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I dont know if you have a mac or a pc but in iphoto I have 19 different settings for pictures that generate awesome rich pictures... let me find one and show you.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Here you go. http://picasaweb.google.com/thecrazypigeonman/Other/photo#5157253982311687010


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Did you get the bird off of Eggbid? I ask, because I THINK there's a man on there that sells birds from time to time and I'm thinking his loft name is Fly Home. Anyway, just going by the pictures he posts, ALL of his birds are beautiful. Even just the Blue Bars and Blue Checks. I always admire his birds and have often thought of getting a couple,.........just never have.


Yes and no. Yes, I saw one of his aucitons on EggBid, but I didn't win that auction. Since I'm within about 2 hours of his place, I contacted him via email and asked if he may have had some other birds for sale outside of eggbid and if I could save the cost of shipping by coming to pick them up. I wound up going over to his place and getting Amellia and Lady Bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Yes and no. Yes, I saw one of his aucitons on EggBid, but I didn't win that auction. Since I'm within about 2 hours of his place, I contacted him via email and asked if he may have had some other birds for sale outside of eggbid and if I could save the cost of shipping by coming to pick them up. I wound up going over to his place and getting Amellia and Lady Bird.


Well, that's good. I don't know if he has GOOD birds or not in terms of racing, etc......., but I know he's sure got some good looking birds. What impresses me is that his pictures are not touched up in any way or on some fancy background, etc.......they are just plain ole pictures and it's very easy to see the beauty of his birds. I just might have to get me a couple next time he's got them on Eggbid....


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, that's good. I don't know if he has GOOD birds or not in terms of racing, etc......., but I know he's sure got some good looking birds. What impresses me is that his pictures are not touched up in any way or on some fancy background, etc.......they are just plain ole pictures and it's very easy to see the beauty of his birds. I just might have to get me a couple next time he's got them on Eggbid....



Well, they have some of their race results posted on their website. Go check that out and see if you think its good or bad?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Renee Im not sure but I think I read somewhere that he crossed another breed of pigeon to his homers to get that color from them into his homers.. so to me that would mean it took away half the homing abilty away from them as in terms of racing so unless you just wanted to look at your birds its wonderful but if you wanted to race them I bet you would end up losing most of them in the end between tosses and racing events... but umm, they are real pretty and maybe he has flown them himself so you could ask how they do ?? just a suggestion


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Well, they have some of their race results posted on their website. Go check that out and see if you think its good or bad?


WELL.............I hope that Warren and some of the other flyers will weigh in on this, but looking quickly at the race results, on the surface it appears that his birds do pretty good, however.......if you look close and study the results, it also appears that this guy plays the numbers game. 
It APPEARS from the race results and the roster for club members, that 4 of the flyers, possibly 5 are all flying from the same loft or at least the same property. If you count how many birds are shipped from this location and how many birds are actually shipped in the race, you'll see that on most of the race results, (at least the ones I looked at), at least half, sometimes more of the birds in the race are all going to the same location. 
Now some will say that doesn't matter and some will say it does. I believe that it DOES matter in young birds but not so much in old birds. 
So, when someone other than the Flyhome birds win a race, IMO, they've done pretty good. 
I deal with this same situation here. We have 8 or 9 flyers in our club. All but us are all flying in the same general direction. Now we have a shipping limit, so no one can send more birds than any other flyer, BUT.......that means that (for the sake of argument, shipping limit is 10) 80 out of 90 birds in a race are going to the NE while my 10 birds have to break and fly about 40 miles to the NW to get home. So, again, IMO, when we DO win a race, I feel that my birds has an exceptional day that day. And when we don't win but only loose by a couple of minutes, I still feel that my birds had a good day. When my birds are HOURS behind everyone elses, well, we simply sucked that day.  
On the other hand, it does appear that his birds are flying good speeds and he's getting good returns. I'd certainly be willing to give them a try. Even if they just "come home"........they sure are pretty.  
Sorry, didn't mean to get off the subject here of Black and White photos.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with you if his results are showing that they can make the journey and in good time then how bad can they be lol and if you look at his loft pictures you can see he has nothing but wide open sky too so Im guessing that sure doesnt hurt either


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

LokotaLoft said:


> Renee Im not sure but I think I read somewhere that he crossed another breed of pigeon to his homers to get that color from them into his homers...


Yes, Domestic Pheseant Pigeons, I believe.

Somewhat like these... (see pics)


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

yes thats exactly what I remembered them saying as the cross but I wasnt sure enough to post it lol thing is I have yet to hear if anyone ever flys their phesant pigeons so couldnt say one way or the other as to their flying abilties in the air or at homing  with that said I dont think its the best cross to add to homers if you plan of flying them in races but thats just my personal opinion and again Im no genetical genious so what do I know lol


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

very cool pigeons! my fav is probally baldy bird, =D


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I may be totally wrong, but I THINK that he has his "racers" and then he has his color projects. I believe he flies both. He's got some race results listed for his color project birds and they didn't do SO bad, but whether they followed his other birds home, or could actually find their way home,I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

to true to true lol i guess it goes the same for white homers too, some do very well but not against most birds of color as you rarely see any taking home the money lol Renee I know you have that one white hen I think , how well does her offspring do for you in the races , just curious if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> to true to true lol i guess it goes the same for white homers too, some do very well but not against most birds of color as you rarely see any taking home the money lol Renee I know you have that one white hen I think , how well does her offspring do for you in the races , just curious if you dont mind me asking ?


I only let her raise one round last year and gave one of those to a new flyer. He in fact took most of my babies off the widowhood team. I only kept 3 I think. The one I kept did ok.........he only went to 3 races if I remember correctly, but he survived all the training and the races he DID go to, so not too bad. I donated him to our Combine auction a couple of weeks ago, so he's not here now. She (the white hen) is mated to a different bird this year and they are on eggs now, so we'll see what happens this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

well I hope they are the wonder spawn for you and bring you many wins or at least are in the top ten on the drop someday ... I think I seen a picture of those babies but they sure dont take much after their mother in looks if they are the two feather balls that Im thinking of  good luck to you and time will tell for sure plus a lil color never hurt anyone now did it lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> well I hope they are the wonder spawn for you and bring you many wins or at least are in the top ten on the drop someday ... I think I seen a picture of those babies but they sure dont take much after their mother in looks if they are the two feather balls that Im thinking of  good luck to you and time will tell for sure plus a lil color never hurt anyone now did it lol


I'm always excited to see what colors I'll get. So far this year, out of 20 babies, I've got two red and the rest are BB or BC. A few white flights here and there and maybe a little white splash on the head, but that's about it. Last year off of the white hen and a BC cock I got one BC and one mostly white with a little blue and a few red feathers.


----------

